# === Full GPRS on Reliance Smart AND Aircel:===



## Tech.Masti (Jun 20, 2006)

I am from WB. In my town Reliance Smart service just started 2 days ago. I try to find out about its GPRS service on its website, and failed. I unable to find out any official  site of Reliance Smart  . If anyone know about its GPRS services ( like unlimited GPRS on PC, free portel like Airtel live), please inform me. i asked local dealers, they have no idea about Smart GPRS. 

                 Also heard that Aircel will be launch in 1 month. i find nothing on Aircel site about GPRS charges . (They just give 1 line information that they have GPRS & EDGE service, that's all, nothing more.) Please also inform me if you have any idea about Aircel GPRS charges.

* Thanks in Advance. *


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 20, 2006)

I am from Bhubaneshwar which had Reliance Smart from the time cellular service was launched. It doesn't yet provide GPRS facilities. Nor will you find an official website. Your best bet is to look for a special dedicated retail outlet of Smart. They might be able to answer to your queries better.


----------



## manas (Jun 20, 2006)

Reliance Smart does not offer GPRS until now.And they have no official website for their GSM service.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 22, 2006)

So Smart does not support GPRS    . Any idea about AIRCEL?


----------



## niku_19jan (Feb 14, 2008)

now smart provides gprs if u recharge with gprs voucher.
but u hav to do  monthly recharge.


----------



## manas (Feb 14, 2008)

^^ You just digged up a 18 months thread...


----------



## drrevv (Feb 19, 2008)

yup its available nw on smart...no edge though(shame...shame)

aircel has edge bt they only provide aircelworld till nw no access to other web pages.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Feb 25, 2008)

Smart provides GPRS access in Orissa, but the speed is pathetic.

No idea about AirCel


----------



## mechanix (Feb 25, 2008)

Reliance sucks..it doesnt even accept my Iphone for GPRS here in Orissa


----------



## mdasique (May 15, 2008)

Hello, 

I have Reliance Smart connection and able to get internet on my laptop using GPRS. Speed is quit good, satisfied.
But the problem is I am not able access any email client, chat client like AOL, Yahoo etc. Also I can not connect my office network using VPN client.

Earlier I was having Airtel GPRS and they had all facilities.

I believe there must be some ports blocked on their network.

Does anyone have answer to solve the issue? I think customer care reps. have lack of knowledge about port settings.

Thanks and regards, 

Md Ibnul Asique

Hooghly/W.B.


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 16, 2008)

^^Ibnul....how did you connect to net thru laptop? I am using SE W810i...what are the settings and steps to be followed? I am clueless about it all. I have taken the help of Tapabrata a.k.a Tech.Masti, but to no avail


----------



## amitabhishek (May 16, 2008)

gauravakaasid said:


> ^^Ibnul....how did you connect to net thru laptop? I am using SE W810i...what are the settings and steps to be followed? I am clueless about it all. I have taken the help of Tapabrata a.k.a Tech.Masti, but to no avail


 

You need to use the resource CD that comes with the phone. You should have the dialer there.

I have used Reliance to connect my laptop to GPRS while I was in roaming in Bihar using a Vodafone SIM.


----------



## Hok (May 16, 2008)

I just went to the Reliance office a few hours back and they said that they are giving EDGE also THOUGH they are only CALLING it as GPRS for simplicity.After all with download speed of around 18KB/sec, it sure must be EDGE.


----------



## djfreaky (May 19, 2008)

are you ppl getting download speed of over 15kbps with reliance smart in kolkata? wat are the charges?..is it unlimited?...i use mobile office of airtel...498 per month speed is great...14-18kbps during day...over 20kbps in late night


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 19, 2008)

Its fully depends on signal strength, Airtel signal is good in most places so you getting good speed


----------



## mdasique (May 19, 2008)

Hi,
My handset is Nokia 5300 Express Music, called customer care 9832098320, they told me to send one SMS to some number to get the settings(can't remember all now). I did it and received the setting.
Please call them, I believe they can help in this scenario. If not pls let me know I will tell you the details.
Thanks/Ibnul



gauravakaasid said:


> ^^Ibnul....how did you connect to net thru laptop? I am using SE W810i...what are the settings and steps to be followed? I am clueless about it all. I have taken the help of Tapabrata a.k.a Tech.Masti, but to no avail


----------



## mannuforall (May 20, 2008)

To connect in laptop through SE, make a new connection with SE PC Suite, go to network connection in your SE PC Suite. Click next, and select settings from handset, select APN, than finish and try to connect with this. 
If you feel any problem to make a connection, than I'll tell you step-by-step process.


----------



## mdasique (May 22, 2008)

just want to add about Smart:
I tried to connect internet through my mobile and unable to do that. Message showing "Subscribe to packet data first". Called Customer Care, they told that validity has been expired, I recharged with Rs. 303/-, after 10 mints I received a call from customer care and they informed me to check the connection, they again activated the GPRS.................Great. Great support, Appreciated.


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 22, 2008)

^^thats really good customer support.

@Ibnul and Mannu...thnx guys, will try it out and post back

Thanks guys for your help.....finally got my connection working


----------



## djfreaky (May 23, 2008)

RELIANCE SMART WEBSITE
*www.reliancemobile.com/webapp/Communications/website/Mobile/rm_homepage.html


----------



## stylecraze (May 25, 2008)

mdasique said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have Reliance Smart connection and able to get internet on my laptop using GPRS. Speed is quit good, satisfied.
> But the problem is I am not able access any email client, chat client like AOL, Yahoo etc. Also I can not connect my office network using VPN client.
> ...



Which apn u r using to connect on computer, use smartnet as apn on computer and smartwap as apn on mobile....


----------



## mdasique (May 26, 2008)

stylecraze said:


> Which apn u r using to connect on computer, use smartnet as apn on computer and smartwap as apn on mobile....


Hi,
I am using the default settings which was sent by customer care. From Yesterday I can use email clients on my laptop or phone both. Also able to use chat client like AOL and Yahoo messenger, but still the problem is in VPN client and Microsoft Terminal Server Client.
How do I input the APN on laptop pls let me know the steps and also how do I change APN on mobile phone(Nokia 5300 Express Music)?

Thanks/Ibnul


----------



## stylecraze (May 27, 2008)

mdasique said:


> Hi,
> I am using the default settings which was sent by customer care. From Yesterday I can use email clients on my laptop or phone both. Also able to use chat client like AOL and Yahoo messenger, but still the problem is in VPN client and Microsoft Terminal Server Client.
> How do I input the APN on laptop pls let me know the steps and also how do I change APN on mobile phone(Nokia 5300 Express Music)?
> 
> Thanks/Ibnul


Go to control panel - phone & modem option- select ur podem - properties- advanced- paste -"AT+CGDCONT=1,"ip","smartnet",,0,0" without quotes, u r done. Now try and reply


----------



## mdasique (Jun 12, 2008)

stylecraze said:


> Go to control panel - phone & modem option- select ur podem - properties- advanced- paste -"AT+CGDCONT=1,"ip","smartnet",,0,0" without quotes, u r done. Now try and reply


 
Thanks for replying, but it is working without any settings, I think the Reliance guys continuously imporving their Network and Services.

Thanks/Ibnul


----------

